# Harmony 880 Remote Back on Sale at Dell



## rockon1 (Dec 15, 2005)

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0466823

$100 after 30 dollar rebate, instant $119.00 off and ,free shipping.

Can't wait to get it. Have the 659 now and love it. Works great with the Hd tivo and everything else I have.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

rockon1 said:


> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0466823
> 
> $100 after 30 dollar rebate, instant $119.00 off and ,free shipping.
> 
> Can't wait to get it. Have the 659 now and love it. Works great with the Hd tivo and everything else I have.


Thanks! But quesion?

I've heard lots of folks on here talking about how cool this is and my interest is peaked, but one of the things I really love about the Tivo Peanut remoe is that it is so easy to hold in my hand naturally, and hit the buttons I use most with my thumb. I almost never watch TV live anymore so the play, rewind, fwd, replay, and ->| (jump to hash) buttons are like 95% of my usage.

Does the 880 have a similar button configuration where I can hit those with my thumb?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

On the harmony side I like the 680 or the 676 for the TiVo. The buttons are layed out better for the TiVo and they are easier to feel. See http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-harmony/thread.cgi?4251


----------



## tladle (Dec 5, 2003)

I upgraded to the 880 a few weeks back after my 688 was toasted. Don't forget to use a $15 off $150 coupon that you can buy off ebay for $.99. Also, for those of you using Fatwallet, you get 3% cash back from Dell.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Jul 8, 2003)

dangit, missed it.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> dangit, missed it.


Yup, back up to $249.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

Guess that answers that question. Not worth that much to me.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

Today only, as one of their 10 days of deals specials


----------



## jamoke (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks,

missed it last time.

got one today at Dell. $119 after rebate, free shipping.


----------



## bigmixx (Oct 18, 2005)

Damn, I'd love to get one too. I don't have the cash to spend on a remote right now but I'd love to get rid of the 7 remotes I use right now.


----------



## RangerJay (Oct 14, 2002)

rockon1 said:


> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0466823
> 
> $100 after 30 dollar rebate, instant $119.00 off and ,free shipping.
> 
> Can't wait to get it. Have the 659 now and love it. Works great with the Hd tivo and everything else I have.


I have the 880 and a 659. Honestly, I find the 659 easier to use most of the time. The 880 buttons are impossible to use by feel, so you always have to look. I will say, though, it has amazing range, at least 40 feet. At least I did get the 880 for an amazing price a couple months ago. (Amazon had a deal I jumped on that included a $50 rebate to knock it down to $70 delivered.)

However, I am now very annoyed at Harmony (Logitech) tech support. My TV needs a second press of the button to change inputs (one to display current input, one to go from "1" to "2.") and the 880 wouldn't do the second signal. It needs a simple alteration in the script, something any qualified tech should be able to perform. After waiting over an hour (!) on the phone, getting put on hold twice, I was finally told I needed a higher level tech support and would have to call back and start over the next day because all the "smarter" techs were gone for the day. (Evidently they left while I was on hold the second time.) When I asked if it would be possible for someone to just send me a fix, she seemed to indicate there is no way for anyone to communicate within the company and explain the problem. I'd have to start over! And this is all after emailing and NOT getting any response in the 24 hours the system promised. Before Logitech bought Harmony, customer service was THE reason people bought their remotes. Now you have to assume tech support doesn't exist. Once set up properly, this remote is an amazing tool. But getting there is becoming more challenging than ever. After years of being an adoring fan, I'm now hoping for a competitor to come along with a superior product.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I really want one, but not sure if I want to spend the money right now.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Also, I have a Samsung HLR4667W DLP TV. Would this remote be able to go to the exact input I want, or would it still have to cycle through all teh inputs one at a time? Thanks.


----------



## Galley_SimRacer (Mar 1, 2002)

The 676 is better suited for TiVo fans than the 880.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

tladle said:


> I upgraded to the 880 a few weeks back after my 688 was toasted. Don't forget to use a $15 off $150 coupon that you can buy off ebay for $.99. Also, for those of you using Fatwallet, you get 3% cash back from Dell.


Thanks for the tip. I bought the coupon you referred to, applied it at checkout and it worked! I gave most of it back in the form of tax but I would have paid that additionally anyway.

Total charged at checkout was $145.99 after $11.59 tax.

$249.99-$99.6 (instant 40% savings)-$15 coupon +$11.59 tax=$145.99 (free shipping) After the $30 mail-in rebate, it'll be $115.99.

Anyone want a silver 688? I'll guess I'll auction it.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I decided to wait this time, and now I regret it. I have such a complex setup though that I question whether the remote can handle it.

Example: most of the time I use TV speakers for normal TV watching, but during primetime when I'm going to pull up some exciting and dramatic 5.1 shows and movies, I turn on the surround system. I don't know if this remote would simplify going back and forth between them or not.

Of course, I would also like to get rid of seven remotes.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

You might decide to use the surround system all the time as one button powers everything up to proper inputs for your activity and assigns the volume buttons to your audio receiver. You won't even be thinking about it anymore. 

If you want to though it's easy enough to turn on the TV volume with the harmony remotes regardless of the volume button assignments.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Thanks mikeny,

Yeah, I listen to things very quietly a lot of the times, and the TV speakers just work best for most programs I watch in the morning and afternoon. I know it's strange.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

ayrton911 said:


> I decided to wait this time, and now I regret it. I have such a complex setup though that I question whether the remote can handle it.
> 
> Example: most of the time I use TV speakers for normal TV watching, but during primetime when I'm going to pull up some exciting and dramatic 5.1 shows and movies, I turn on the surround system. I don't know if this remote would simplify going back and forth between them or not.
> 
> Of course, I would also like to get rid of seven remotes.


That sounds sort of like our setup. Actually, I think you need something like the 880, b/c it allows you to set up your own activities and doesn't assume you only watch TV in one mode.

In my case, we have two different watch tv modes; one is via surround sound & the Series 2 tivo using the s/video input on the tv. The other is sound thru the TV (so the a/v has to be muted) and the HD tivo via the HDMI mode. To switch, I push one button and everything is set.

In all honestly, I would think the remotes that have one pre-defined "Watch TV" button don't work when you have more than one way to watch TV (like you and I do). With the 880, you define your own activities so in my case, I have two watch tv modes, each one with its own sound profile.

I'm very happy with the 880.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Annenoe- Thank you! See that is what I wondered, if I can do. Now, next time it is on sale I'll go for it again. At least put forward effort to put together a nice setup with it, and see what I think.

Thanks. Good to know it can do what I want!


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

jamoke said:


> Thanks,
> 
> missed it last time.
> 
> got one today at Dell. $119 after rebate, free shipping.


Me too, but got it this time! I have missed it every other time there has been a deal.

I had also just received a $15 off $150 coupon from Dell as an "anniversary" present (don't understand their math, because I bought my last Dell computer in Dec. 2003, but I won;t quibble), so net with tax was $113 AR.


----------



## W3SYT (Jan 7, 2001)

I would like to know if the 880 has brighter lighting than my basic 628, which otherwise is perfect for two HR10-250s. It even teaches all of the buttons from your two peanuts automatically in a two code setup.

I have a minor Harmony question, waited almost an hour this morning and hung up.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.hideflifestyle.com/harmony-880-p-601.html?zenid=31387a9e0f2f1746d873ac1d125db0a7

hideflifestyle has the 880 for $149 shipped for avs forum members every day.

the $30 rebate at dell said only if you had spent $100 with them in the past few months. and do they charge tax to every state?


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

It looks like they took away the instant rebate worth 40% or $99.60 off again. It's just showing $249-$30 mfr rebate. 

I don't remember the recent $100 Dell spending requirement when I bought it a couple days ago. I would qualify anyway.

Regarding the tax, I believe (someone correct me if they know differently) Dell collects it for customers residing in states where they have a factory outlet or kiosk.

Edit:

I realize it did in fact state on the rebate form I printed out: "MUST ALSO BE PURCHASED WITH A HOME ELECTRONICS DEVICE OF $100 OR MORE WITHIN THE LAST 6 WEEKS. PROOF OF RECEIPT REQUIRED."

I guess I don't qualify because my last purchase was 4/1/06. Oh well. That s...! I'll try anyway. That's rediculous.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Can the Harmony 880, using the learning function, operate an XBOX. I currently use xbox media center to play DVDs, etc. and hate using the controller to control the menu.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Absolutely. Don't even need to use the learning part. Just tell the Harmony software/website you have an Xbox, and Bob's your uncle. I use a Harmony 680 for the exact same purpose (XBMC).

One caveat: you need the IR receiver for your Xbox. I just bought a DVD playback kit from eBay and threw the remote away.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

ayrton911 [chuckle -- I'm an old gearhead!] -- I have the same TV and running a bunch of stuff through it -- used to make the same decision about TV sound vs. system sound, as well.

The 880 handles it all. If you take the time to walk through everything carefully online, you'll always end up with a working set-up.

Sometimes I think the damned thing reads my mind. I just yanked out my speaker system -- except for the powered sub-woofer -- and switched to a Yamaha YSP800. Exceptional WAF and it works just fine.

When I went to the Harmony site to add the YSP [which has 23 amplifiers built-in] -- when I chose Amplifier > Yamaha > it asked me if I was adding a YSP800? Pretty scary. But, it runs so smoothly, I choose the everything ON button all the time, now, and at lower volumes [like for all the scary news] it still works out fine. Switching additionally into all the choices the YSP amp and computer system offers is actually easier and simpler with the 880 menu than the factory remote that came with the Yamaha.


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

annenoe said:


> That sounds sort of like our setup. Actually, I think you need something like the 880, b/c it allows you to set up your own activities and doesn't assume you only watch TV in one mode.
> 
> In my case, we have two different watch tv modes; one is via surround sound & the Series 2 tivo using the s/video input on the tv. The other is sound thru the TV (so the a/v has to be muted) and the HD tivo via the HDMI mode. To switch, I push one button and everything is set.
> 
> ...


Any of the Harmony's will handle that. It's just that you have to go into the "other activities" menu and pick out which one you want.

I use a 659 and have 6 watch TV activities (with/without surround on two TiVo's and with/without surround without TiVo). I assign the one that I use MOST often to the watch TV button (first TiVo without surround).

I think that I see what you are saying about it being easier though. But I've had my 659 for nearly two years now and am so used to it, I don't think I'd want to switch to one of the others (only major complaint - My God does that thing eat batteries).


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

Alright! I got an email from Logitech saying that the $30 rebate will be sent on Sept.12. Evidently there was some flexibility with the 6 week $100 spending window from Dell; or it was an oversight.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

...Received rebate today! Thank you Dell and Logitech.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mhalver said:


> Any of the Harmony's will handle that. It's just that you have to go into the "other activities" menu and pick out which one you want.
> 
> I use a 659 and have 6 watch TV activities (with/without surround on two TiVo's and with/without surround without TiVo). I assign the one that I use MOST often to the watch TV button (first TiVo without surround).
> 
> I think that I see what you are saying about it being easier though. But I've had my 659 for nearly two years now and am so used to it, I don't think I'd want to switch to one of the others (only major complaint - My God does that thing eat batteries).


I agree; it would be difficult for me to switch to another Harmony remote (though I guess I would get used to it). I love the 659...even with TiVo (transport buttons at the bottom),

Some tips on battery usage -- set the backlight to just few seconds and only to be used with certain buttons (I can't recall the exact setting; I'm at work).


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I bought the 880 and have been very disappointed in the buttons. They are too small and too close together. I would suggest going back a model or two.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

I hated the 880 at first but got used to it pretty quick.

I still need ot tweak the timing as it sends the codes WAY too slow as is.


----------



## mikeny (Dec 22, 2004)

SNJpage1 said:


> I bought the 880 and have been very disappointed in the buttons. They are too small and too close together. I would suggest going back a model or two.


Honestly, I'm still getting used to the southernly positioned small button layout for the channel number buttons. I find I really need to hold it very close to the base in order to press the number buttons with one hand. Plus you need to be really careful in doing that because it's very slippery. The 688 seems more natural.


----------

